# Тянущие боли в пояснице, слабость в ногах



## Элина25 (21 Сен 2014)

Добрый день! Мне 23 года, вешу 70 кг при росте 167 см. Я веду обычный образ жизни, спортом не занимаюсь. 10 лет назад я упала на лыжах и получила компрессионный перелом поясничного отдела позвоночника. На тот момент я прошла комплекс процедур, носила корсет и выполняла упражнения, в связи с чем и благополучно вернулась к привычному образу жизни. На протяжении этих лет боли меня не беспокоили. Год назад стала замечать ноющие боли в пояснице при резких движениях и при долгом нахождении в положении сидя или стоя. Еще через полгода, дома, при обыкновенной попытке сделать шаг, я ощутила резкую боль в колене, а затем и во всей ноге. В области колена что-то, похожее на небольшую косточку или хрящ выпирало справа, чуть выше коленной чашечки. На ногу наступить было невозможно, было шоковое состояние от боли. Дома была тетя, она потянула ногу вперед, потом слегка хлопнула по колену и боль немного ушла, а этот хрящик или косточка встала на место. Мы сразу же отправились в травмпункт, направили на рентген, который никаких изменений не выявил. Лечение назначили - мазать троксевазином и носить ортез месяц. Боли утихли, но в колене ощущалась слабость и нестабильность, щелкало и хрустело. Я обратилась в частную клинику и сделала МРТ, на снимке были выявлены повреждения внутреннего мениска и крестообразной связки. Мне порекомендовали артроскопию по резекции мениска, что я и сделала, так как мне пообещали, что это исключит повторных нарушений. Далее я выполняла рекомендованные упражнения, компрессы, мази и колено "окрепло". Но через некоторе время у меня появилось ощущение нестабильности и слабости в другом колене, потом оно начало сильно беспокоить, вплоть до хромоты. Также почти одновременно появились тянущие боли в пояснице, отдающие то в правую, то в левую ягодицы. При этом сводит икроножную мышцу. Боли утихают на какое-то время и вновь возвращаются. Также иногда немеют некоторые части ног (было раз 5 за год), немеют пальцы на ногах, но через несколько минут это проходит.  Почти постоянны - скованность, тяжесть в пояснице. Сейчас уже 4ый день просыпаюсь с сильными болями в пояснице, немного расхожусь и проходит. Сегодня потянулась и ощутила резкую тянущую боль в ягодице, сразу заболело колено и появились ощущения слабости в коленях. 
Я записалась на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника на завтра. Все снимки я приложу, как только будут на руках.

Если это возможно на данном этапе, хотела бы получить какие либо консультации относительно причин болей и возможного лечения. Очень беспокоит причина "выхода с места" хрящика или косточки в колене. И очень хотела бы попросить Вас порекомендовать врача в Москве, так как в районной поликлинике рекомендуют только ЛФК, которое самостоятельно делать мне страшновато.

Прошу прощенья, если я не указала какой-либо нужной информации или указала ненужную. Готова все исправить и дополнить, если это необходимо.

Спасибо за уделенное время!


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2014)

*Элина25*, здравствуйте!
Обязательно разместите результаты МРТ - в виду отсутствия возможности очного осмотра, это очень информативно для врачей форума. 

Врачи-консультанты форума,  работающие с пациентами в Москве - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/


----------

